# Outside solar Led sun Lights?



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

giansiro said:


> I found this good deal online http://www.lowvoltagesupply.com/product-p/wl-1.htm
> 
> 
> Is the Solar Led sun light waterproof?
> ...


From your link


> Weather-resistant construction to withstand outdoor elements
> 
> Automatically on at dusk off at dawn. Unit is weather poof. It is not water proof.


So it should be able to handle rain and snow.


----------



## giansiro (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you, what about those SnapPower Guidelight White have you ever used them?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

A solar light that can't be outside wouldn't be much use.


----------

